
The iPad2 smart cover is just plain dumb  - apress
http://theorangeview.net/2011/04/the-ipad2-smart-cover-is-just-plain-dumb/
======
ugh
Why do you need a case for protecting the back? The important thing to protect
is the glass, the back is irrelevant as far as actual use of the iPad is
concerned.

If you care about scratches on the back a cover is not for you but don't
pretend for one second like there is no difference in severity between
scratches on the back and on the front.

~~~
apress
There's a camera on the back!

~~~
ugh
There is a useless camera on the back. The camera is not what the iPad is
about. It's at any rate a lot less important than the glass.

------
JacobAldridge
Does anybody else have any data points on this? I particularly liked the look
of the poly covers from a colour perspective (use of colour is a key part of
my business branding), but form can't win out over function.

